# Help- doc vs gyno



## Pertyshore (Jan 16, 2012)

Help- doctor vs gyno
Ladies I am in desperate need of guidance, my doc referred me as I was not having reg af and my ovulation bloods were 0.7.even after clomid for 6 months they read 0.09!! So my gyno then said I had pcos and gave me metformin (which I have never taken) I refused that could be it after being off the pill only 1 year. I had an internal and external scan which should I did not have pcos, I rang my doc as my gyno has now returned my calls and has just written to me to advise not to take metformin and to try clomid, (2 months after the scan). I have already been in this and he has not looked at my records to show this. I am booked for a hsg on 13 th feb, what do I do I feel like I have no help or support...


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Perty, I'd say your situation is very frustrating, and thats being polite eh?! 
I would have the HSG done anyway, at least it should rule out any problems with your tubes.... so once your gnae / gp get the results, you could use that as a leveridge to nag the medical professionals to review your case.  I dare say, the medics would suggest you have this test anyway - so you may as well get it out of the way hun.
February begins tomorrow, so you won't have to wait too much longer.... 
best wishes 
Sheila


----------



## Pertyshore (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi sheliaweb

Thanks so much for the advice, its so nice to have someone reply. Been feeling pretty alone!! I do agree to go and have it done too. I was thinking after having it to ask for the trigger shot to see if that will help. What do you think? X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Perty, you're never alone here on Fertility Friends hun, but I don't know much at all about clomid and the effects of certain drugs, but there is a dedicated area to ladies who have been put on clomid and other similar drugs to help bring on Ovulation - here is a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0:

If you post your query there, I'm sure you'll get loads of advice and support 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

